# Strawberry Tagged Fish



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there a website that shows how many tagged fish have been caught? The Strawberry Bay Marina FB page doesn't update the totals very often.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

their Facebook page had this to say
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Strawberry-Bay-Marina-Lodge/129212547095285
of 5 orange tagged fish in our Strawberry Rainbow fishing challenge has been caught! Congratulations to Dave Sikorski from SLC. Dave caught prize #3, A TERROVA 80/US2 I-pilot trolling motor for his boat. A prize valued at $1,500.00 from Robertson Marine. There are still 4 orange tagged fish to be caught and 260 green tagged fish. The Grand Prizes still out there are:
1-Klamath 14 foot boat ...with trailer, bimini top and 20 HP HONDA (donated by Strawberry Bay Marina) to be awarded on Nov 1st.
2-Cabela's Poontoon Paddle Boat Package. flyrod, reel, waders, boots, line. (donated by Cabela's)
3-FISH CAUGHT!
4-8.0 HP Honda trolling Motor (donated by Pinnacle Marine)
5-$2000,00 Cash (donated by Jeff Wade, One Stop in Heber) Remember if one of the orange tagged fish associated with a grand prize is not caught, then the owners of the green tags will be drawn for

i'll be out there tomorrow for 3 days would be nice to catch one tagged fish


----------

